# what does a docked crop mean



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

saw an advertisement for a pouter with a docked crop so he could feed his own young, is this a common practice in pouters, seems kind of cruel to me if it's done how i think it's done, i'm interested in a pair of pouters but don't want to get a pair if i have to do this for babies, any info would be appreciated


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't have a clue about any of this .. moving it to Show Birds.

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I did a google search and if you have to do that to raise babies they should let them go extinct.JMO
Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Crazy Pete said:


> I did a google search and if you have to do that to raise babies they should let them go extinct.JMO
> Dave


*PETE , The first thing don't believe every thing that google puts out. Many of the reject homers that racing guys get rid of are used as pumpers by people that breed pouters thus keeping your rejects alive for a useful purpose. *GEORGE


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That works for me George, if its a reason not to cull I like it.
Dave


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I googled this, and there is such a procedure, used in birds that are prone to getting crop bound. Sounds nasty, the way it was described, and is done to remove part of the crop and covering skin
Daryl


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I have tried to Google the procedure but have not found a reference to it. Please post a link for those of us that are search engine impaired.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Let me tell everyone that "docking" the crop is done only to save a birds life. Most large Pouters have larger globes leading to more bouts of sour crop. Docking a crop is a last resort. The website in reference is Circuslofts and Alan Bliven only uses crop docking to save his birds. Several Pouter breeds need fosters and Alan has Gaditano's which he fosters out all there eggs. Joe


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I Have Lost My Share Of Birds To Sour Crop . The Best Way I Have Found To Lessen The Problem Has Been To Feed Pellets . When A Bird Does Over Eat I Can Gently Fill The Crop With Water . Then Gently Massage The Crop Till It Fills Watery Then Squeeze The Feed Out . May Take Several Times And Rest In Between


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i talked with a gaditano breeder, she said it's done by using a rubberband, they tie off the extra skin and it dries up and falls off, they only do it when their health is involved, she also said that she never feeds pellets and since she stopped using pellets, she hasn't had sour crop since, who knows


----------

